# Thumb Burner



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I just picked up the Daiwa Grand Z-30 reel and it works great on my OM 12 rod with 20 lb test line and a 50 lb test shocker on it. The problem I have is that I can cast 5/6 ounce weights like I have never cast before but when I try to put on an 8 ounce sinker my distance falls off dramatically. I do have a hard time holding the spool with the 8 ounce sinker and cannot get a reel good grip on the line.

Is there something I could do to increase my distance with 8 ounce weights? I heard about the bicycle tire jammed into the reel seat and finger gloves - is there an easier way?

Thanks


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, a good start you have. Asking the main "Tackle Ho" about info is a very good start. You might want to try the rubber thumb cocks that you can get at an office supply store. They are available in different sizes. I use the leather ones that I get at the coast, but they need roughing occasionally or they too can slip.

I had a problem holding 8 with the Sl series as it sits higher than do the ABU 7000 series. Lighter weights were not a problem, but when I went to 8nbait, I could not hold it no matter what I did. The final solution was to put the reel on a rod with a slimmer butt, thereby reducing the total height for me. 

Good luck.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Sandcrab,

Try hitting the cast later. the size of the reel will limit the amount of pressure you can apply to the spool, with 8oz, thats an increase of 33% from a 6oz so the forces are much greater.

I use a piece of Cycle tube, a bit fiddly but works well.

LEd.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks guys! I love the reel and know it will work wonders for me when fishing at AI or the Delaware surf. I will try the thumb protectors and see if they overcome this. 

Sometimes at AI you have to go heavier than the usual B8-N-8 too. Hopefully, this will solve the problem.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

One thing i've learned (make that been taught) is that holding a reel for casting heavy weights is MUCH different than what i was used to in freshwater....

Typically those of us who have played a lot of sports use the tips of our fingers for "control".... or casting big weights, wrap your thumb around the spool (up past the first nuckle) and THEN put your fingers aroudn the back of the rod... most people grab the rod first and there is not much to grab the spool... it only takes the end of your fingers to hold the rod during the cast.. really over-exaggerate how much you wrap your thumb around a few times...

the other ideas are dead on also


----------

